# Turkey ?'s



## slap a quack (Jan 9, 2012)

So I read that turkey's basically have two periods where they tend to breed more. An inital 2 week long (or so) mating round (in early srping), followed by a week or two lull, then another week of heavier mating. I seamed to notice this last year (a little). So my questions is has anyone else noticed this or read this anywhere else. Also, do any of you turkey hunters out there think the main mating round has started or already ended? I haven't had alot of time to scout this year, so I'm just wondering on the whole how things are progressing this season.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

A solid 80% of the hens are nesting right now,,,,,,,
So , I'd say most the breading is done


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Don't get all hung up about a bunch absolutely worthless information about turkey hunting...I assume that is what you are and not some biologist tracking the mating rituals of turkeys...it is good turkeys hunting the entire spring, just get out there when you have time and enjoy for heaven shakes!  

Goofy, were do you come up with a "solid 80%"...you sure it ain't more like 73.47%


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Is there much hunting opportunity in the afternoon or evening hours?


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

huntnbum said:


> Is there much hunting opportunity in the afternoon or evening hours?


There's something to be said about "if you aren't hunting, you won't kill anything", and, "If you killed every time you hunted, they'd call it killing instead of hunting"

Get out there--any time of day--enjoy the wilderness and thank God you aren't working instead.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

goofy elk said:


> A solid 80% of the hens are nesting right now,,,,,,,
> So , I'd say most the breading is done


from what ive seen, id say its about 20% of the hens are nesting right now


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> [quote="goofy elk":2mwlox2k]A solid 80% of the hens are nesting right now,,,,,,,
> So , I'd say most the breading is done


from what ive seen, id say its about 20% of the hens are nesting right now[/quote:2mwlox2k]

Well shaun,,
I guess I can only verify with certainty the half dozen flocks I watch daily..

In total, about 350 hens made it through the winter,,,a VERY good year.

I watched the 'heavy breading' starting to take place about 3 weeks ago...

Hens started disappearing.....

This morning, the area that had 50 hens 2 weeks ago was down to 4...

the area to the north of me were there were 150 hens was at 20 today...

And the area to the south were the remaining 150 were ,,well all I saw was toms..

So shaun,,,,you do the math..


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Now Goofy, the big flocks, 350 and 150 birds, you been watching are just winter flocks and they always bust up this time of year. They are not just disappearing because they are bred and are going to nest. Some for sure are bred while in the winter flocks but by far and away most birds are bred after they form up into the smaller bunches that the Toms have gathered up for that purpose. Turkeys normally breed for two or three weeks before they actually leave the Toms and start building their nests. I think somewhere between you...80%... and Shaun...20% probably lies the truth about the number of bred hens that have started nest building.


----------



## slap a quack (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info. guys. I made it out for a short scouting trip this Saturday evening. I did find some birds in the same are where I got into them last year. But, this was an evening scouting trip and I didn't see much activity, definitely no calling happening. But, by accident I found another flock in an area I bet many people don't know about. So now I got to decide which one is going to be the best option? Just hope the birds are still active (at least a little bit) by the time I get a crack at them! But, it's always a blast just getting after those thunder chickens.


----------

